# When you feed organs....



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

do you tend to feed them as a meal all by themselves (once or twice a week), or do you feed smaller amounts of them throughout the week at the same time as you are feeding other bone and/or meat meals?

I'm sure it depends on the dog and that everyone does it different, I'm just curious to see the different responses on this.....


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I feed a little bit everyday with his other proteins...

1) We are just on the second week of introducing organs.
2) He loves them so much that it's like a special treat to him.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I feed it about two or three times per week with something bony as they get really loose stools otherwise. Can't even imagine feeding a whole meal of organ to mine, I would be bathing them all day!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky does not like organs. She gets a fish meal with organs mixed in once a week. I try to feed a bone in meal before and after because if I don't she has real runny poop.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we feed them frozen....liver and kidney...they get liver one day, kidney the next....now that i have thymus, they will get that instead of kidney next week...

but we give them 1/2 inch pieces which weighs out to about what they get for their 10% and it doesn't affect their stools..
bubba gets one. malia gets two. 

when we intro'd them, we took about a month to give them little tiny pieces to get them used to getting organs..and then built up to what they are getting now....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Because of Snorkels' constipaton she gets organ with every meal, so I just do the same for Rebel.

i would think though, that once a dog had been on raw food awhile it would be possible to feed a meal of organs, although like Liz says I think Rebel might have a blowout if I gave him a pound of organ at one sitting. But Snorkels would do just fine with it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We do an organ meal every 10-14 days since ours don't like organs. But I'd suggest only giving a very, very small piece of liver (no larger than an almond) on a bone in chicken day and see how it goes. If it goes well, repeat that feeding a week later with a piece of liver slightly larger than the one you gave the week prior. If it doesn't go well, repeat that feeding but only give a piece 1/2 the size of the one you gave the week prior. See how it goes. 

It will all depend on whether your dog likes organs or not. And if he does, then it depends on how often you want to deal with organs because they stink! 

Feeding little bits every day or feeding a whole meals worth once every week or two both work well. You just have to figure out what works best with your dog. I will say that it takes a LONG time to build up the tolerance of having full organ meals.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> It will all depend on whether your dog likes organs or not.


Well, I do have labs...I have yet to find something they actually don't want to eat, lol


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Once or twice a week I'll put in heart, kidney and liver mushed into canned salmon and sometimes cut up chicken cutlet (she needs glucosamine too, so the mushiness of this helps her eat the glucosamine powder).
I put maybe an ounce of organ... as long as I also give her a bone meal that day and the day before, she's pretty okay. She gets soft poo but not runny or diarrhea. I would rather deal with soft poo twice a week than diarrhea lol


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I feed small pieces a few times a week with their bone-in meals like turkey necks and chicken backs . I usually feed them frozen.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

About once every two weeks the dogs get a full meal worth of either bison or lamb liver with either a bison or lamb kidney thrown in. They love them some organs.....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed a couple of small pieces once or twice a week, mainly calf liver, probably weigh 1oz. I also buy premade raw beef chunks with kidney and give once a week too. I don't mind the stinkiness and I like to eat liver and kidney myself but must admit haven't for ages as I tend to prep it for the dog. Kids won't eat it either, hubby likes it though.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Smaller amounts through the week...I give quite a few different kinds of organs like kidney, liver, spleen, and pancreas from three varieties of protein two or three times a week as meals. Indi gets less liver as she doesn't particularly enjoy it, and I make sure she eats enough per week so she isn't lacking by the end of the week.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We feed a little bit almost every day. Partly because it's just easy the way we prepare our pack's food, and partly because I'm too lazy to put in the loooong effort that it takes to build them up to full meals of organ. 
when we prep food, we fill 16-quart containers, which hold about 25lbs each. we fill each one at least halfway full of red meat- generally boneless beef, pork, or lamb- and the rest of the way full of bone-in poultry and fish- generally chicken, turkey, duck, and mackerel. (we don't feed full boneless meals either. they get a little bit of bone every day.) These are our seven staples that they get on a weekly basis and anything else that we happen to find is just tossed in wherever. 
So, when we have all this laid out, I add a chunk of liver for each dog (usually beef, lamb, or venison) roughly the size of a golf ball into about half of the bins. In a quarter of them, I throw in a baseball-sized hunk of kidney for each of them. This just makes up part of the boneless red meat portion of that day's bin. 

When I introduce organs to adults, I do so by adding a very small amount to a bone heavy meal, and increasing that amount every week. 
For puppies, since whole mackerel is the third thing introduced to their diet, and puppies generally have little issues going onto raw rather quickly, they get their organs introduced as half portions for a while, and are bumped up to full size rather quickly.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I feed organs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. They get their portion split in half, half in the morning and half in the evening. If I give organs as a full meal their stools get really runny.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They get organs ever 10-14 days....I pull out liver and what ever else we have(right now lamb liver, lamb kidney, and pork kidney) so then I figure out who needs what, add it to a bone heavy meal and freeze it into it...then they get it within the next 2 days(if I dont freeze it one of them **cough**Rhett**cough** tends to play with it till its warm and then look at it like its the most evil thing in the world...then lay on it!!LOL)
For the kitties, they get organs ever week...I like making sure that they get a little more often...since Im not able to provide them with quite as much red meat as I would like!:wink:
So ya.....that is how I feed organs!! :tongue:


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I feed organs as one big meal a week but they tolerate it fine and have no problems.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

I feed it everyday. I package Max's raw meals in a small ziplock bag and everything fits in one for one meal.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I feed organs 5x a week. I rotate between liver, kidney, pancreas & spleen. Spike doesn't like organs, so I have to make a small hole in the meat and shove the organ meat in there. He'll only eat it that way. I always feed it in the morning with his bone-in meal. I actually prep it this way when I'm packaging his meals for the month. Makes it easier for me. 

The cats will eat the organ meat just fine without me having to hide it. I feed organs to them 5x a week, too.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

4 times a week at their nightly meal, combine with their rmb's. Right at 10% total weekly for both, though Scout might get an extra chicken quarter over the course of the week.

I'm terrible, I totally introduced liver/kidney the first week on raw. In these amounts. I had no problems, but I'm probably lucky in that regard. I knew Lily could handle it so I went for it. I went slower with Scout, but not by much.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I feed only 2 oz at a time of either liver or kidney - at the rate of once or twice a week. Ugh - I did a heavy training session 2 weekends ago and realized among the couple of treat bags I went thru, one was 2 oz of DRIED beef liver. Oops! I skipped liver for 2 weeks!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

About 3 times a week I throw a hunk of frozen kidney or liver into their meals and call it good. I try to make sure they get something different each time and its about the right weight but I don't worry about it too much. 

I couldn't do once a week or anything like that- they'd all have rocket butt. Well, maybe Morg could handle it...she's got a stomach of steel.


----------

